# Diarrhea at night..



## Crystal1588 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,
My 1 year old dog, Riley, has been having an issue the last few days. He will wake up around midnight and whine to go out and then has diarrhea. He will then go out every 1-2 hours for the rest of the night to go. 

Some background information:
He eats Natural Balance Duck and Potato food. He also eats NB Venison and Potato and has never had an issue with either. Right now he is eating the Duck formula and has been eating it for about 3 weeks without any issue. 

We feed him twice a day, once in the morning and once at night and he hasn't had this issue at all during the day, just at night.

He eats NB dog food rolls as a treat and has never had an issue with them. 

He seems fine during the day and ONLY has the diarrhea at night. Why would this be? Any information or other dogs this has happened to? I feel bad for him but also want my sleep back!

ETA: Not sure if this is in ANY way related, but this started on Friday night. I was sick on Thursday/Friday with the stomach flu and so his routine was thrown off (not as much exercise, going out at different times etc). Also, It snowed here on Thursday and Friday and it is his first experience with snow. Maybe he ate something or..I have no idea.

Thanks for any info!
Crystal


----------

